# First Time Out Testing The Little Aluminum Fishing Boat



## weimedog (Apr 2, 2020)

Greased the trailer hubs...HAD to test it right? So on a cold windy day did some "surfing". Took about 1/2 45 minutes to get far enough up the lake to get a good run...


----------

